# No Nursing Homes For Us!



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just don't ask how this got into the Fiat Ducato Forum - I don't know!


I'm sure this, or similar, has been posted before but worth a re-posting.

I know twas written tongue in cheek but it has some valid points and I'm sure I saw a TV programme some time ago reporting on a couple who were into year 6 on just this life::


No nursing home for us. We'll be checking into a Holiday Inn!

With the average cost for a nursing home care costing £188.00 per day, there is a better way when we get old and too feeble. 
I've already checked on reservations at the Holiday Inn. 

For a combined long term stay discount and senior discount, it's £59.23 per night.
Breakfast is included, and some have happy hours in the afternoon. 

That leaves £128.77 a day for lunch and dinner in any restaurant we want, or room service, laundry, gratuities and special TV movies.
Plus, they provide a spa, swimming pool, a workout room, a lounge and washer-dryer, etc.

Most have free toothpaste and razors, and all have free shampoo and soap.

£5 worth of tips a day you'll have the entire staff scrambling to help you.
They treat you like a customer, not a patient.

There's a bus stop out front, and seniors ride free.

For a change of scenery, take the airport shuttle bus and eat at one of the nice restaurants there.
While you're at the airport, fly somewhere. Otherwise, the cash keeps building up.

It takes months to get into decent nursing homes. Holiday Inn will take your reservation today.
And you're not stuck in one place forever -- you can move from Inn to Inn, or even from city to city.
Want to see Scotland ? They have Holiday Inn there too.

TV broken? Light bulbs need changing? Need a mattress replaced? No problem.. They fix everything, and apologize for the inconvenience.

The Inn has a night security person and daily room service. The maid checks to see if you are ok. If not, they'll call an ambulance . . . or the undertaker.

If you fall and break a hip, NHS will pay for the hip, and Holiday Inn will upgrade you to a suite for the rest of your life.

No worries about visits from family. They will always be glad to find you, and probably check in for a few days mini-vacation.

The grandkids can use the pool.

What more could I ask for?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've never understood why care homes and prisons seem to charge so much more than a good hotel.
Maybe they need to do a course in home economics.
The Missus and I seem to be able to live quite comfortable for a month on less than a care home charge for a week.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The clue to the difference is in the name: "Nursing" Homes provide just that- 24 hour nursing care to help people use the loo, wash, bathe eat and dress. Even at £5 per day in tips I bet you'd not get the average hotel worker to do that.

Hotels are probably a better option than Retirement Homes however and, until not all that long ago, the middle classes tended to retire to a small residential hotel, where, if all the novels on the subject are to be believed, they were shamelessly fleeced.

G


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Do not rely on being kept in an NHS hospital as they will want you out the door asap.

Fawlty Towers had the major and two old ladies as ongoing resident characters.

Good chance of being able to park your mobile home at a Holiday Inn car park  .


----------



## warty (Jan 21, 2006)

Tonye 

haha so true 

What a post ,first class you've converted me ,

I am so looking forward to it now 

Bring it on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If I have to end my days in a Holiday inn, premier Inn or any of the budget Alan partridge travel tavern hotels I think I'll just check myself out! Permanently!

Anyway I'm looking forward to being a dirty old man in a nursing home with all those you nurses!

Mind you on a serious note some are pretty grim!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are able to look after yourself

why worry

Nursing homes are for those who cant due to physical or mental difficulties, and the NHS have to pay the nursing cost

Residential homes are for those who need some daily help with non nursing needs

Not all are nightmares, many offer a very comfortable lifestyle

better still are those that with family and friends can live independently
in their own homes

none of us know which one we will eventually need

Aldra


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

As long as we are fit and able, and when financial circumstances dictate (ie when we run out of money) we will sell the house and the MH and rent in France   house in SW from £350/week, mobile homes on campsites (in high season) from £300/week. Our pensions will more than cover this so think of all that lovely money to spend enjoying ourselves 8) 8) 8) 

"I WISH"

curlyboy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you're "fit and well" (but just old) why go anywhere-just live at home-cheaper than a Holiday Inn.

If you're not "fit and well", as Grizzly says, a Holiday Inn is no good to you as you'll not be nursed.

(Now- what was the point of the thread? :? :wink: )


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*N U R S E !*


----------



## MotoGP (Jan 4, 2013)

Some very well organized old age home providers are providing their homes at some reasonable prices with all necessary and five star facilities like, furnished bed room, equipped bath, t.v lounge, internet, wheel chair and two lifts for elders, along with nursing facility according to their needs.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You wouldn't have details would you :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

How about a warden assisted motorhome site?! We could live in the comfort and cosiness of our own motorhomes, have a warden who calls round topping up water, emptying toilet cassettes, cleaning windows etc., and delivering meals on wheels! There could even be a communal room for Bingo...and a visiting hairdresser! Think I'll put my name down now... :lol:


----------

